# Bomb Threat Causes Hfx Relay for Life to be canceled.



## The Bread Guy (9 Jun 2013)

Who TF would do something like this?!?


> A bomb threat that forced one of the Canadian Cancer Society’s biggest fundraisers to cancel on Friday night is still being felt by other groups organizing their annual walks and runs this weekend.
> 
> Halifax Regional Police said someone called 911 from a payphone at the corner of Spring Garden Road and South Park Street and made threats that alluded to the Boston Marathon bombing.
> 
> ...


CBC.ca, 8 Jun 13


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Jun 2013)

"Stupid is as stupid does".  

Such an always relevant remark.

Anyhow, I think the location of the phone booth would have been a big clue to anyone who knows Halifax.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Anyhow, I think the location of the phone booth would have been a big clue to anyone who knows Halifax.



I Don't know Halifax, please provide context. I take it this is not one of the better parts of town.....

Thanks.


----------



## cupper (9 Jun 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I Don't know Halifax, please provide context. I take it this is not one of the better parts of town.....
> 
> Thanks.



Actually it is not a bad part of town. Halifax Public Gardens, The Lord Nelson Hotel, the Spring Garden Road shopping district.

I'd lik eto know the context as well.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Jun 2013)

No, not a bad part of town in itself, but a part that attracts a lot of semi-drunk people willing to take up a dare on a Friday night, especially university students.

I should have been more specific. perhaps, that the combination of Friday night and location should have been a clue to young people doing stupid things they would grow to regret on a stupid dare to start with.


----------



## cupper (10 Jun 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> No, not a bad part of town in itself, but a part that attracts a lot of semi-drunk people willing to take up a dare on a Friday night, especially university students.
> 
> I should have been more specific. perhaps, that the combination of Friday night and location should have been a clue to young people doing stupid things they would grow to regret on a stupid dare to start with.



Now that makes sense. I resemble that from my young and stupid days oh so many years ago. ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Jun 2013)

The police have released an audio clip of the 911 call in hopes of someone being able to identify the caller.  It's a man, who doesn't sound drunk, or foreign.  Lots of profanity so most of it is just one long bleep.  He just sounds like an a-hole with some axe to grind.  I hope they catch up with him soon.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (11 Jun 2013)

I hope that this does not keep continuing, it is a shame to see fundraising events such as this being cancelled.


----------



## DBA (11 Jun 2013)

Google street view amazes me when I use it to see the locations described in news articles. The phones I see are in a open area between two bus stops so others may have seen the person making the call or walking around the area.

Search Google maps for "Spring Garden Road and South Park Street" then click on the little man to see a street view. Look around and you can see two phones between bus stops on both sides of a corner.


----------

